# Audi giving a $750 loyalty discount for all TT models, including TTRS



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

Check with your dealer


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> Check with your dealer


They already quoted my car with the discount included.....


----------



## Carl_TTRS (Sep 12, 2011)

Yep... I was given the discount w/o having to ask for it. Picking up the new TT RS this afternoon!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Carl_TTRS said:


> Yep... I was given the discount w/o having to ask for it. Picking up the new TT RS this afternoon!



Congrats.....post pics....mine is due in about a week.


----------



## Carl_TTRS (Sep 12, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Congrats.....post pics....mine is due in about a week.


Cool! Will post pics once mine arrives. Was supposed to have been today, but unfortunately looks to be a couple of more days now. It's a dealer-exchange from Ohio, and the delivery is MIA.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

I think that only applies if you finance with Audi Financial Services.
Not sure if there is any loyalty discount for cash buyers.


----------



## TURBOTOM_ (Apr 22, 2014)

Dr. Bill said:


> I think that only applies if you finance with Audi Financial Services.
> Not sure if there is any loyalty discount for cash buyers.


I paid cash and got a $3000 discount off my TT RS


----------



## Carl_TTRS (Sep 12, 2011)

Carl_TTRS said:


> Cool! Will post pics once mine arrives. Was supposed to have been today, but unfortunately looks to be a couple of more days now. It's a dealer-exchange from Ohio, and the delivery is MIA.


Picked up the car on Tuesday. Here she is with the her predecessor...

http://imgur.com/a/eOHsG


----------



## mremg (May 10, 2015)

Carl_TTRS said:


> Picked up the car on Tuesday. Here she is with the her predecessor...
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/eOHsG



Looks great! First impressions compared to Mk2?


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Don't know*



Dr. Bill said:


> I think that only applies if you finance with Audi Financial Services.
> Not sure if there is any loyalty discount for cash buyers.


Even so, just finance it and then pay it off or re-finance elsewhere the first month. I do that all the time.


----------



## Carl_TTRS (Sep 12, 2011)

mremg said:


> Looks great! First impressions compared to Mk2?


The Mk3 TT RS is a better car than its predecessor in almost every category. Just by the numbers (assembled from various sites across the internet, so your mileage may vary), you can see improvements in every objective category:
-- Horsepower: 400 vs. 360
-- Torque (lb-ft): 354 vs. 343
-- Boost: 19.6 lbs vs. 18.1 lbs
-- Mileage: 19 city / 29 highway (observed mileage on I-695 is 34 mpg) vs. 18 city / 25 highway (observed mileage on I-695 was 31 mpg)
-- 0-60: 3.6 secs (DSG) vs. 4.2 secs (manual)
-- Weight: 3306 (58% F / 42% R) (DSG) vs. 3294 (60% F / 40% R) (manual)

The driving impression bolster the numbers in the sense that everything feels better. Here are some quick impressions...

Ride Quality. In comparable modes (comfort vs. comfort; sport vs. dynamic), the Mk2 feels more go-kartish and raw whereas the Mk3 feels more refined. While I always felt comfort mode in the Mk2 was good, I never mistook it for being in, say, an A4 or A6. With the Mk3, if you didn't know you were in a TT RS, I think you'd be hard pressed to tell you weren't in one of Audi’s sedans. I think this amazing, especially considering the 20" wheels. In the Mk3’s dynamic mode, there’s better damping than in the Mk2’s sport mode, so rough roads are no longer an experience in being a bobblehead. I’m guessing part of the reason is that the Mk3 has forged wheels and so there’s less unsprung weight.
Performance. I haven’t had a chance to really put the Mk3 through its paces yet, but it does feel faster. Not sure how much is because of the 7-speed DSG versus the extra HP, but combination makes for a superior seat-of-the-pants performance feel. Also, not sure if it’s a placebo-effect from reading all the marketing hype of having 56-ish less pounds over the front axle, there’s better turn-in/less push. On a really tight, off-camber turn near my house, the Mk3 turns-in better, and I don’t feel the power transfer to the rear. On the Mk2, it felt like it was pushing into the turn a bit, and I would always feel the power transfer.

Sound. Audi nailed the sport exhaust sound for the Mk3. It is orders of magnitude better than the sport exhaust sound for the Mk2. Read the 5th paragraph of the post from dgszweda. He does a much better job of describing it than I can. http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/778472-My-TTRS-Review

Interior. The Mk3 is one of the best interiors I've ever been in. Everything from the quilted front seats and aluminum-edged switchgear just looks and feels great. The little touches just blow its predecessor out of the water. There are certainly nicer interiors in the business, but Audi really out-did themselves in mastering this concept of functional minimalism.

Also, driving a Mk2 and then a Mk3 back-to-back is actually a strange experience. Your mind tells you that it should be a similar experience, but your body tells you that it’s completely different due to the different tactile sensations. Sitting in the Mk3 the first few times has actually been a pretty alien feeling. The first thing you notice is the steering wheel. The Mk2 steering wheel, from a tactile perspective, is one of finest steering wheels ever made. The thick, padded perforated leather feels great in the hands. Doesn't hurt that it's also very aesthetically pleasing -- particularly with the flat-bottom. The Mk3 wheel is functionally superior with the mounted steering wheel controls, drive select, start/stop, paddle shifters, and grippier alcantara, but it doesn't feel as good in the hands because it's thinner with less padding. Heaven would be the functionality of the Mk3 wheel with the tactile feel of the Mk2 wheel. The other thing that takes a couple of drives to get used to is the DSG versus manual. As you probably know, all U.S. Mk2 TT RSs are 6-speed manuals; all Mk3 TT RSs are 7-speed DSGs. So, the start-up routine feels strange not having to engage the clutch and shift into first gear. The DSG is superior in every way, but I already miss not having the manual.

So, I’d say that the Mk3 is a superior and more refined vehicle in every category, but the Mk2 is still a great driver’s car – particularly since it’s the last manual RS that Audi will likely ever make.


----------



## mremg (May 10, 2015)

Thanks for the detailed first impressions. Congrats on the car, sounds like a lot of fun.


----------

